# Pictures of the last Great White



## OUTCAST (Mar 31, 2016)

Finally getting some time to load the pics from the 5th white shark of the season to photobucket. Figured you guys might want to see. -Capt Chip Michalove


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2016)

You found Nemo....

Seriously, nice catch!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 31, 2016)

All the years I fished the Atlantic between Charleston and Lauderdale and I never once saw a Great White.  I remember the excitement when those guys filed one off of Charleston some years back.  Now it seems they are being spotted or caught fairly frequently.  The sharks that have telemetry are fascinating and worrisome.  Awesome fish!


----------



## GAGE (Mar 31, 2016)

Very cool, congrats on another!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 31, 2016)

Great catch and pics! Thanks for sharing.

But

You must realize that since you have done that, that fish will track your whole family down including your kids and there kids from Pensecola to Cape Cod or to the Southern tip of Africa to get it's revenge.


----------



## mauser64 (Mar 31, 2016)

Nice! No telling how many are out there close.


----------



## OUTCAST (Apr 1, 2016)

Lukikus2 said:


> Great catch and pics! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> But
> 
> You must realize that since you have done that, that fish will track your whole family down including your kids and there kids from Pensecola to Cape Cod or to the Southern tip of Africa to get it's revenge.



I don't know if its the fish or our town council that contemplates my demise more.


----------



## Rob (Apr 30, 2016)

Wow - great pics - thanks for sharing


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 30, 2016)

OUTCAST said:


> I don't know if its the fish or our town council that contemplates my demise more.



Same song, different verse. Incredible beasts. Best wishes.


----------

